# Sick Deer



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Need a little help from the MS site. I live in nothern Oakland county and last week had a doe died in the backyard. No signs of any injuries (wounds/broken bone/head truama). My son pulled the doe out of the pond twice with the second time she was dead. I looked her over and couldn't see anything wrong. I first thought I would take the meat but had second thoughts after seeing nothing wrong. I dragged her to the back woods and left her for the coyotes. Since then I second quessed myself about call the DNR but don't need them walking all over my hunting area during bow season. Any suggestions on what might have killed the doe?


----------



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

i bet it got hit by a car.same thing happened to me.called dnr,c.o. came out & gave it the once over,acting like we shot it with a .22cal.then why would we have called you lady? dnr called us a couple weeks later to say it was hit by a car.had a lot of internal bleeding.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

i agree, many animals are known to seek water when injured/poisioned, thats possibly why your son pulled her out of the pond.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

I have been to a couple of "sick" deer complaints. The first was a nice 9 pointer that was laying under a crane at a job site. I physically had to drag him out from under the crane by the antlers until he finally got up, walked a few yards and then layed back down. The deer was drooling and seemed very week.
The second deer was laying in a guys yard next to the lake and when I got there the deer just looked at me until I got up next to her and then she jumped up, ran with her back legs hopping and then fell over on her side.
Both deer were shot and field necropsies were done. No apparent injuries except the chest cavities on both deer were filled with a green mucus or slime. The lungs were filled with water and very little food was found inside the stomach. 
After taking pictures and samples I checked with the wildlife biologists and learned that most likely the deer were suffering from pnemonia.


----------

